
China’s Uighur Camps Swell as Beijing Widens the Dragnet - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.wsj.com/articles/chinas-uighur-camps-swell-as-beijing-widens-the-dragnet-1534534894
======
tomohawk
> "why do you believe in religion, there is no God"

This is why tolerance is so important. When there is no tolerance, then people
will justify anything.

------
zunzun
Note that this practice reproductively sterilizes the Uighur population rather
effectively.

